# Who has the best Advertising?



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Last night being bored on the commute home, My mind was wandering and I got to think about the company that has the best advertising and I couldn't think of anyone but JD having the best. I have seen a few ads for Sears but they are not in the same class and Cub Cadet has almost zero except when they show up in a Lowes commercial. Well panel of users of Lawn and garden and heavier equipment, Who do you think is the best in advertising. army


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

We see a lot of JD and HD around here. This is big farm country and it looks mainly to be JD stuff. I think word of mouth and what grandad used carry the most weight. HD is really pushing the JD line and some of the bigger lawncare names at least on TV.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Big Green.........of course in my humble unbiased opinion!   I love their hats, T-shirts, pens, coffee cups, door mats, writing pads, the list is endless.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

No doubt about it, JD has the best advertising. Besides all the cool JD toys and models, I hear a LOT more Deere commercials on the radio than Kubota. Probably 20 to 1. Not sure how much of that Deere funds but the local dealers are sure prolific.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I have to say John Deere, has to have the best advertising of em all. Followed by Stanley


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

The best advertisements are for Craftsman and John Deere tractors, and that would be word of mouth.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Those TSC adds are a joke. They show a dozen employees running out of the store and doing stuff with their mechandise. The last time I went to a TSC, there was only one employee visible in the whole store and she barely looked old enough to drive and she had a cell phone stuck to her ear. I bet she would be real helpful if you had a question.:monkey:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ive only heard adds for John Deere.. and sears gets thrown into their weekly specail adds.. But by far Deere..



i dont think ive ever heard an add for simplicity.. we have no lowes up here yet so i dont hear any adds for them & cubs.


I do hear adds fro kuboto from time to time


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Snapper*

Well i like the Snapper ad they are running here. It starts off with a man and his wife trying to get help with a LT at a big box store. The boy that works there is sitting on the LT playing video games. Then he say he don't know anything about the LTs but it blue and he likes blue. Then they go to the Snapper dealer and get the help they are looking for. Its a cute advertisement.
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I would say Deere and Craftsman have the best advertising. They both have legendary brand names that are recognised by the masses.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Snapper*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well i like the Snapper ad they are running here. It starts off with a man and his wife trying to get help with a LT at a big box store. The boy that works there is sitting on the LT playing video games. Then he say he don't know anything about the LTs but it blue and he likes blue. Then they go to the Snapper dealer and get the help they are looking for. Its a cute advertisement.
> Jody *


The only mower Forest Gump would ride was a Snapper!


----------

